# Trieste Espresso Expo - Nov 13-15 2008



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Between the 13th and the 15th of November 2008 (Opening seminar November 12th), the city of Trieste will host "Triest Espresso Expo", an event that will bring together all aspects of the Italian coffee industry under one roof in an exhibition designed for international coffee industry professionals

Details about the exhibition can be found here

Trieste Espresso Expo - 2008

So far, the cheapest flight / transport options I have found are flying into Venice and hiring a rental car and driving the 150kms or so to the venue

Does anyone on Coffee Forums UK hope to attend?


----------

